# Emergency jump starter



## campervanannie (Jan 21, 2021)

i was looking at getting one of these to use as a back up one that will be ideal for a 2.8 Diesel engine  and 1.4 car petrol engine looking for recommendations and are they any good.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

I tried the little ones but found them useless, better with s full size job to be honest, cost now about 40/60 bucks, they were 15 when i bought mine.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm fortunate insofar as the leisure battery sits at the other side of the engine to the ignition battery so in an emergency (when I've left the lights on) I can just jump one from the other.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

Same here, I have a switch on the dash which runs a 200ah relay connecting all my batts together.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes my batteries are all fine and fully charged thanks to Phil, I was just thinking of buying one of those compact ones to carry in the van/car.


----------



## 1807truckman (Jan 21, 2021)

I've got one of the small ones that I got off Amazon a couple of years ago, had no problem starting my 3 litre diesel Merc engine when the battery went dead.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 21, 2021)

I carry one of the little ones and in my opinion, it is excellent and has started my car with a completely flat battery lots of times, I bought it for the car because I had a parasitic leak, well worth the £66 that it cost

YABER Car Jump Starter, 1500A Peak 20000 mAh Car Battery Booster (All Gas or 7.0L Diesel) Portable Battery Jump Starter with Dual QC3.0 USB Ports and 2 

I haven't needed to try it on the van but it is rated for large diesel engines, this one is no longer on Amazon but if I had needed one for the van I would have bought a bigger one like this



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016UG6PWE?pf_rd_r=5F1GTM5066Z2ZNXCE9QP&pf_rd_p=6e878984-68d5-4fd2-b7b3-7bc79d9c8cb60


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 21, 2021)

having just fitted a new Engine battery to my Fiat Van , what a pig of a job that was , I wonder how I could ever fit jump cables to my battery positive  terminal as the positive terminal is hidden  under the  top scuttle ?? of my van and has a cover over it too  ? I understand that jumping an Engine is not a good idea these days either as it can cause  a lot of electrical problems if you do this ??


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 21, 2021)

1807truckman said:


> I've got one of the small ones that I got off Amazon a couple of years ago, had no problem starting my 3 litre diesel Merc engine when the battery went dead.


Make and model would help.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 21, 2021)

vindiboy said:


> having just fitted a new Engine battery to my Fiat Van , what a pig of a job that was , I wonder how I could ever fit jump cables to my battery positive  terminal as the positive terminal is hidden  under the  top scuttle ?? of my van and has a cover over it too  ? I understand that jumping an Engine is not a good idea these days either as it can cause  a lot of electrical problems if you do this ??


I was led to believe that jump starting is ok it’s if you jump start another vehicle from your vehicle it can damage the doner vehicle and why would the RAC, AA and green flag offer homestart if it damaged vehicles.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 21, 2021)

i have one of the small power packs someone advocated on here about 5 years ago , it claims that it will start a 2.0 deisel but the only time i had to use it i started my 2.3 easily, the main use i have for it is as a power pack recharging phones & cameras


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

I went round to my sons school where a lady with a big jeep had left the lights on, a chap tried to start it with one of those silly we starter things, no mission, so i jump started her from my van after letting it run for 5/10 mins to bring her battery up, if they were that good the aa and rac would carry them, they dont.
And never mind that, if so good why dont cars/vans come with them instead of big proper batteries.


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 21, 2021)

Im makeing one. that I will use.as power supply
Started with a lipo 100 ah battery plus drill box .
Put pics up weekend when finished.


----------



## RV2MAX (Jan 21, 2021)

The portable jobbies , will work in some cases , ie when the veh battery is marginally low . You have to remember to keep them charged .  as @trevskoda  posts says most of it .  If you have a leisure battery  you already have a bigger reservoir of electrical energy  .   A suitable contactor and its just a matter of a switch in the cab .   Its common practice to have such a set up in the big US Rvs as standard OE fitment .


----------



## mark61 (Jan 21, 2021)

vindiboy said:


> having just fitted a new Engine battery to my Fiat Van , what a pig of a job that was , I wonder how I could ever fit jump cables to my battery positive  terminal as the positive terminal is hidden  under the  top scuttle ?? of my van and has a cover over it too  ? I understand that jumping an Engine is not a good idea these days either as it can cause  a lot of electrical problems if you do this ??



Important to use the jump starting points, if fitted.

Don't know if this vid is relevant to your van, but it will be similar.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 21, 2021)

I have an AntiGravity Micro Start XP10 which I bought about 6 years back.  It is brilliant for starting my 4WD diesel tractor and a 2 wheel tractor.  I have also used it to start a diesel Skoda Octavia.  I also bought a small compressor for it and this not only pumps up the van tyres when necessary but it also works on the large tractor tyres provided you let it cool down every 10 minutes or so.  It comes in a very neat wallet so is easy to carry around in the van.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

Should I now buy a tractor, new I was doing sumit wrong.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

A set of these on a plate mounted handy and a short lead to battery will do for jumping if your batt is in a bad place.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Should I now buy a tractor, new I was doing sumit wrong.



Only if you’re a bit weird like me and like pretending to be a part time farmer, yellow wellies and all!


----------



## harrow (Jan 21, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Make and model would help.



My thought are* if your little gizmo* is the *same price as a real battery*, then *buy the real battery.*


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

harrow said:


> My thought are* if your little gizmo* is the *same price as a real battery*, then *buy the real battery.*


Thing is girls could not carry a big battery, but a small jump unit is light, best to just link the hab batteries up with a relay & switch.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> And never mint that, if so good why dont cars/vans come with them instead of big proper batteries.


The cost probably,


harrow said:


> My thought are* if your little gizmo* is the *same price as a real battery*, then *buy the real battery.*


My wife could not lift a 100AH battery out of the boot and carry it to the front and jump start her car, she could carry the jump starter in her handbag if she wanted to, they are also safe on modern electrics, easy to use and cleaner than lumping a battery around.

Interesting how the ones saying they are no good have never used one themselves


----------



## Robmac (Jan 21, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> The cost probably,
> 
> My wife could not lift a 100AH battery out of the boot and carry it to the front and jump start her car, she could carry the jump starter in her handbag if she wanted to, they are also safe on modern electrics, easy to use and cleaner than lumping a battery around.
> 
> Interesting how the ones saying they are no good have never used one themselves



I agree Terry, I have one of the compact boosters and it works a treat and is much more convenient to use than the larger ones.

I can't remember the make but I will dig it out of the van tomorrow and have a look.


----------



## 1807truckman (Jan 21, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Make and model would help.


Hi Annie, photo for you,


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> The cost probably,
> 
> My wife could not lift a 100AH battery out of the boot and carry it to the front and jump start her car, she could carry the jump starter in her handbag if she wanted to, they are also safe on modern electrics, easy to use and cleaner than lumping a battery around.
> 
> Interesting how the ones saying they are no good have never used one themselves


I have and found it wanting.


----------



## Boris7 (Jan 21, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> I have an AntiGravity Micro Start XP10 which I bought about 6 years back.  It is brilliant for starting my 4WD diesel tractor and a 2 wheel tractor.  I have also used it to start a diesel Skoda Octavia.  I also bought a small compressor for it and this not only pumps up the van tyres when necessary but it also works on the large tractor tyres provided you let it cool down every 10 minutes or so.  It comes in a very neat wallet so is easy to carry around in the van.



carry one in my works van, great piece of kit


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I have and found it wanting.


Like everything else Trev there are good and poor ones which is why Annie asked for recommendations, was the one you tried like this cheap Chinese copy


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Like everything else Trev there are good and poor ones which is why Annie asked for recommendations, was the one you tried like this cheap Chinese copy
> View attachment 91622


Dont know as a chap brought it out of his car and said how wonderful it was, fully charged but all it did was make the solenoid click like mad, took 5/10 mins on my van to crank it over, to be honest i think they are for a batt that is just below the threshold, not one which is a pancake.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have started my neighbours Mondeo when his battery was showing 0v while wasn't using it because of lockdown, on mine the instructions for a completely dead battery are simple and it has worked everytime, have a look at this link, the same make of starter here in the UK is the one in the link I posted earlier although the one from my link is bigger and better
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...pf_rd_p=6e878984-68d5-4fd2-b7b3-7bc79d9c8cb60

You cannot make judgments on one that didn't work


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

If that price is correct then im out, cheaper to join the AA and call them out.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have been using this mini jump starter for the last 3 years.
Thankfully haven’t had to use it on my motorhome but I have started 2 diesel motorhomes and 4 cars without a problem. i use it every trip out for charging ecigs, iPad, iPhone and my MacBook then just recharge it when on the move. I even ran the tv a couple of years ago when my leisure batteries died on me. Comes in a handy zipped carry case with numerous adaptors for charging a multitude of gadgets.
Wont hesitate to by again when it finally fails.
Nearly forgot to mention for Trevs benefit one of the motorhomes it started had a flat battery that wouldn’t turn the engine over.





						Antigravity Batteries - Micro-Start XP10
					

Pocket sized Lithium-Ion 600 Peak Amp Jump Starter & Portable Power Supply, Jump starts petrol,Diesel Cars,Trucks,Motorcycles,Boats etc.



					www.antigravitybatteries-uk.co.uk


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 23, 2021)

Watched a video that says you can't jump start vehicles from lipo batteries! Is that right?.


They said lipo batteries dont like high volt discharge. 
 Cold cranking amps =500 +. On wet lead acid batteries


----------



## ricc (Jan 23, 2021)

wife and i run 3 vehicles , got a battery charger, good jump leads and aa membership,  dont see any need to carry a jump start pack about.,,, it would be so rarely used that my fear is  it would be flat when needed....or in one of the other vehicles


----------



## Robmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ricc said:


> wife and i run 3 vehicles , got a battery charger, good jump leads and aa membership,  dont see any need to carry a jump start pack about.,,, it would be so rarely used that my fear is  it would be flat when needed....or in one of the other vehicles



It's just a convenience thing for me really.

Should I have a flat battery in the middle of nowhere I have the means to start the engine there and then rather than sit around waiting for the AA man to turn up.

It's also a lot easier to use than jump leads if you are parked awkwardly to connect to another vehicle.


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 23, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It's just a convenience thing for me really.
> 
> Should I have a flat battery in the middle of nowhere I have the means to start the engine there and then rather than sit around waiting for the AA man to turn up.
> 
> It's also a lot easier to use than jump leads if you are parked awkwardly to connect to another vehicle.


That’s exactly why I want one I have full RAC cover including battery and tyres but just more convenient.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 23, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> That’s exactly why I want one I have full RAC cover including battery and tyres but just more convenient.



I haven't checked what make mine is yet Annie, but if it's any help it's the same as Jennie's!   

(I'll nip out to the van in a minute).


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 23, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I haven't checked what make mine is yet Annie, but if it's any help it's the same as Jennie's!
> 
> (I'll nip out to the van in a minute).


Why not ask Jenny to go out and check hers instead Rob, it would save you going out in the cold


----------



## Robmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Why not ask Jenny to go out and check hers instead Rob, it would save you going out in the cold



Now why didn't I think of that Terry!

Too late though coz I've just been and checked the van but can't find it anywhere. Julie said it's with the tyre compressor which is a big feckin help coz I don't know where that is either!


----------



## Mpdyork (Jan 24, 2021)

Search for Sealey capacitor starter. Brilliant price of kit no internal battery’s to keep charged. Ready when ever you need em. We use them at work all the time. Highly recommend


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2021)

Mpdyork said:


> Search for Sealey capacitor starter. Brilliant price of kit no internal battery’s to keep charged. Ready when ever you need em. We use them at work all the time. Highly recommend


Look the business but looking for something a little more compact


----------



## GLT (Jan 24, 2021)

hi there- I've had lots of different booster packs over the years to start up site plant when acid batteries die over the winter months. Bought this last month and its the best one ive had, all new technology and starts a battery from flat and nine and small with its own little bag . NOCO Jump Starter - Genius Boost Pro - 3000A - GB150


----------



## GLT (Jan 24, 2021)

see below, wasn't cheap but my moto always been "buy cheap buy twice"


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2021)

GLT said:


> see below, wasn't cheap but my moto always been "buy cheap buy twice"View attachment 91789


Perfect that’s what I want a recommendation from someone that used one


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Perfect that’s what I want a recommendation from someone that used one



I think that's the one I have Annie.

Still looking for it! Julie's on the case now.

EDIT; Now I have found mine (or Julie has) I see it is a different make.


----------



## Bigkat007 (Jan 24, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Like everything else Trev there are good and poor ones which is why Annie asked for recommendations, was the one you tried like this cheap Chinese copy
> View attachment 91622


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I think that's the one I have Annie.
> 
> Still looking for it! Julie's on the case now.


By the time you have found it i could have been over and jump started the van.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

GLT said:


> see below, wasn't cheap but my moto always been "buy cheap buy twice"View attachment 91789


If that is as stated 3000AH then why dont they fitt those instead of big lead acid batterys.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> By the time you have found it i could have been over and jump started the van.



It was in the van all the time Trev, I just didn't know where to look!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> If that is as stated 3000AH then why dont they fitt those instead of big lead acid batterys.



Where does it say 3000AH Trev?


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It was in the van all the time Trev, I just didn't know where to look!
> 
> View attachment 91794


Now go put it somewhere safe and don’t forget to tell Julie where you put it.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Now go put it somewhere safe and don’t forget to tell Julie where you put it.



It's going in my new motorbike garage when it arrives Annie, along with a load of other van gadgets. I will stick it back in the van whenever we can finally use it again.

If I remember!


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It's going in my new motorbike garage when it arrives Annie, along with a load of other van gadgets. I will stick it back in the van whenever we can finally use it again.
> 
> If I remember!



...found the compressor as well. It was in the same bag that* SHE'd* put the jump starter in!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Where does it say 3000AH Trev?


Top right corner


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Top right cornerView attachment 91795



Where's the 'H' Trev?? That makes quite a difference!

You should have gone to Specsavers!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Looks like i could put 10 of these in place of my hab batteries and go for weeks without a charge, yea right.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Looks like i could put 10 of these in place of my hab batteries and go for weeks without a charge, yea right.



That's not what they're designed for Trev. See my post #54.


----------



## I&MK (Jan 24, 2021)

SUAOKI U10 Car Jump Starter 800A 20000mAh with Poweful Force Start Function 

Used frequently on the old van (2.8l Fiat diesel) and to charge the phone which I use for running my interwebz.

no problems at all


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Think i would just ask a few pensioners to give me a push.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

I&MK said:


> SUAOKI U10 Car Jump Starter 800A 20000mAh with Poweful Force Start Function
> 
> Used frequently on the old van (2.8l Fiat diesel) and to charge the phone which I use for running my interwebz.
> 
> no problems at all


Says page not working, maybe they have lost power.


----------



## I&MK (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Says page not working, maybe they have lost power.


That's just the link to Amazon. I'd still recommend the brand


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Just looked up the price of those jumpers, you lot are bonkers, i have a jump set which cost £15 10 years back and is still working 100


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

I&MK said:


> That's just the link to Amazon. I'd still recommend the brand



Yes, me too.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Just looked up the price of those jumpers, you lot are bonkers, i have a jump set which cost £15 10 years back and is still working 100View attachment 91797



I had one almost identical Trev except it was Blue. It had a built in compressor which was useless. It also failed to work after about a year having used it only a couple of times.

The ones out now are much more compact and easy to use, they weigh next to nothing.


----------



## davecumbria (Jan 24, 2021)

After a recomendation, I have recently bought the NOCO GB40 from Halfords. I don't need the much more expensive higher capacity and max. cranking current of the bigger NOCO's having a 2.3L Fiat diesel. I have, until now, put off buying one of these thinking like Trev that they couldn't possibly start a big diesel. How wrong I was! I have taken out the battery charger I carry and replaced it with this, which is a quarter of the size and weight of the charger I was carrying. I can charge it from the solar (via hab batteries).

This is a lithium battery so has pitfalls ...
Don't keep it fully charged if not being used. (It does tell you in the instructions but some people don't read instructions!)
Highly recomended.

I see from here that some vans have (or have added) a switch connecting the hab. and starter batteries. The hab. batteries will charge the engine battery up to a level where they are "equal" in voltage, but the construction of a hab. battery is different to an engine battery and is not designed to deliver the cranking amps needed to start a diesel. These little lithium batteries will deliver massive current. Have a look here ...  https://franklingrid.com/landing/bl...tionary-batteries-and-engine-start-batteries/

I have looked at the specs. and NOCO quote 24WHr. 1000A.  I am used to using AHr. As this is a 12V battery, it has a capacity of only 2AHr. On the NOCO web page it has how many times it can charge a typical, phone, tablet, earphones, ear pods and more. https://no.co/gb40

Hope this helps, Dave.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It was in the van all the time Trev, I just didn't know where to look!
> 
> View attachment 91794


Rob that’s the same as ours but we haven’t had to use it () thank goodness!


----------



## jeanette (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Just looked up the price of those jumpers, you lot are bonkers, i have a jump set which cost £15 10 years back and is still working 100View attachment 91797


Trev Malcolm had also had a few of those but they are bulky and if you have limited space the smaller ones are ideal


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

davecumbria said:


> After a recomendation, I have recently bought the NOCO GB40 from Halfords. I don't need the much more expensive higher capacity and max. cranking current of the bigger NOCO's having a 2.3L Fiat diesel. I have, until now, put off buying one of these thinking like Trev that they couldn't possibly start a big diesel. How wrong I was! I have taken out the battery charger I carry and replaced it with this, which is a quarter of the size and weight of the charger I was carrying. I can charge it from the solar (via hab batteries).
> 
> This is a lithium battery so has pitfalls ...
> Don't keep it fully charged if not being used. (It does tell you in the instructions but some people don't read instructions!)
> ...



The NOCO sounds good and they are a good make. I have a NOCO Smart charger and am very pleased with it. I'm thinking of buying a second one to permanently fit in the van instead of the rather poor charger I have in there at the moment.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It was in the van all the time Trev, I just didn't know where to look!
> 
> View attachment 91794



A bonus of finding the jump starter was also finding the compressor.

Just been out so defrost the van and found that one of the front tyres was nearly flat. Sorted!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I had one almost identical Trev except it was Blue. It had a built in compressor which was useless. It also failed to work after about a year having used it only a couple of times.
> 
> The ones out now are much more compact and easy to use, they weigh next to nothing.


You had to keep it charged as its a m/cycle battery inside, yes i have one with the comp and one without which works 100% , i changed the torch bulb to a led in mine.


----------



## GrahamPye (Jan 24, 2021)

I've got one of these (which *does* start a Fiat Ducato engine even when the battery is flat) https://www.amazon.co.uk/SUAOKI-Portable-Flashlight-Motorcycle-Automotive/dp/B083XM4B4B but Amazon show it as no longer available, and eBay says sold out too. Pity...


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> A bonus of finding the jump starter was also finding the compressor.
> 
> Just been out so defrost the van and found that one of the front tyres was nearly flat. Sorted!


Glad to be of service.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Bring back the starting handle, one of the daftest things ever done away with.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Bring back the starting handle, one of the daftest things ever done away with.



Maybe the man with the red flag walking in front as well?

No need for speed cameras then.


----------

